# Can a Flemish Giant be leash trained?



## fish2026 (Apr 4, 2005)

**** this board - I wrote a long message but when the pic of Birthday was added they couldnt print it so lost everything.
-------------------------------------------

Anyway our baby Flemish Giant is already too heavy for my 4 yr old topick him up. He's sweet and cute - too bad they couldnt handle the picbut if youve never seen one - [email protected] -- Ill send.

Birthday loves to run loose in the yard which by its design cant befenced- although he has his own 12 x 8 pen- he still needs exerise.Problem his unlike past rabbits Birthday wonders out too much and therecould be a dog one day.

Even if we didnt "walk" him on the leash it would slow him down enoughfor easier capture for the moments when he isnt ready to be put back inpen.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board!!!
Flemishes can DEFINATELY be leashed trained! My Flemish is leashedtrained and so is Tina's (another Flemish giant owner) I will add somepics so that you can see what I mean  


















Here is Nimue's picture thread (My flemish)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6030&forum_id=1

And here is Apollo's picture thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5573&forum_id=1

And here is Vash's picture thread

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6003&forum_id=1&highlight=vash

All of those bunnies are Flemishes!!!

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum,fish2026,



Although I have a Flemish, Dajeti2 is theone to ask for helpon this one as I haven't taken her out much. Tina's taken herFlemish everywhere with them though. Camping, etc.She and showrabbits and Pamnock seem to be our experts in the Flemishbreed. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Amy, 

Nimue looks so adorable. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks! In this picture





he was saying "Back off lady! And stop taking pictures of me!!!!!"

~Amy+Nimue+Babies~


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello and Welcome. 
As a fellow Flemish mom let me say Congratualtions on the little guy. 
Flemish sure can be leashed trained. Not like a cat or dog you prettymuch follow them around lol. Here is a post about getting them used tothe harness.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6119&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=harness+training

You can also see some pictures of my Flemish Apollo in his harness at

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5573&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1

I will bump up a post about how to get pictures on here foryou. I love his name how original. What color is he? I adoreFlemish.

Tina


----------



## fish2026 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks hes a Sandy Flemish 11 weeks old. Hedoesnt especially enjoy being picked up. however he will tolerate it iftheres a half apple or some raisins at the end of the journey.

I tried to place his pic here before but its too large.

Anyone who wants pics of him/kids/me together [email protected]


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 4, 2005)

yes flemish rabbits can be leash trained!! hope to see ya bun soon!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

If you want to you can email it to me and I'll resize it for you. Let me know ok.

Tina


----------



## fish2026 (Apr 4, 2005)

HI Amy tried to send the pic to your email and got this:
** ATTENTION ***

Your e-mail is being returned to you because there was a problem with its
delivery. The address which was undeliverable is listed in the section
labeled: "----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----".

The reason your mail is being returned to you is listed in the section
labeled: "----- Transcript of Session Follows -----".

The line beginning with "&lt;&lt;&lt;" describes the specific reason your e-mail could
not be delivered. The next line contains a second error message which is a
general translation for other e-mail servers.

Please direct further questions regarding this message to the e-mail
administrator or Postmaster at that destination.

--AOL Postmaster



----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
&lt;[email protected]&gt;

----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mx.lax.untd.com.:
&gt;&gt;&gt; RCPT To:&lt;[email protected]&gt;
&lt;&lt;&lt; 554 [email protected] Mail quota exceeded
554 &lt;[email protected]&gt;... Service unavailable


Final-Recipient: RFC822; [email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Remote-MTA: DNS; mx.lax.untd.com
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 554 [email protected] Mail quota exceeded
Last-Attempt-Date: Mon, 4 Apr 2005 14:33:36 -0400 (EDT)


Received: from [email protected]
by imo-m21.mx.aol.com (mail_out_v37_r5.33.) id o.1e6.38d47b90 (3890)
for &lt;[email protected]&gt;; Mon, 4 Apr 2005 14:33:34 -0400 

----------------------------

LOL this isnt my day for sending rabbit pics. I have court at 3 so needto get ready,however if my luck doesnt change my client will end up inthe San Antonio State (Mental) Hospital.

I really want to send these pics cause Birthday has a great coat - inpart due to the lush variety of weeds in my "garden". He also likesapples,pears and Toasted O's cereal.


----------



## Fergi (Apr 4, 2005)

This is Diva my five-month-old steel gray flemish giant on leash! Startyoung so they can get used to the leash, they don't like to feeltension of the leash usually so be careful of pulling on the leash tomuch. Some will reallys struggle at first so go slowly allowing them toget used to the feeling of the harness and dragging the leash aroundindoors so they don't get panicky.

Hope you get a chance to post some pictures, we love to see flemish!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 4, 2005)

*fish2026 wrote:*


> Thanks hes a Sandy Flemish 11 weeks old. He doesntespecially enjoy being picked up. however he will tolerate it if theresa half apple or some raisins at the end of the journey.




I'd make him get used to being picked up, Fish2026. Work withhim a lot on this. It's only going to get harder as he getsbigger. I don't regret working with my Cali when she wasyoung. 



-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

Please take Carolyn's advice. Apollowasn't to crazy about being picked up at first. After working with himevery day, there isn't much we can't do with him and just about anyonecan pick him up because he doesn't fight.

Here he is with his boy








And with the womanwho cut his nails






I am going to private message you my email address and I'll help you ok?

Tina


----------



## ayglnu13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry my email box was full, try and send it again if you would like  Here is the one picture I did get






Edited: here is another pic


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have had the most success by usingtreats. I like to use dandelions and/or Romaine lettucesinceApollo loves them and they are good for him. So I cut up the leavesinto thinn strips. I usually cut up enough to fill a sandwich baggiewith.

Put the harness on him and treat him with a pinch of treat.petting him the whole time. They like to chew the harness. So try todistract him by taking him outside where he's more interested insomething besides chewing the harness. 

I use the 'catch them being good' technique. If he isn'tchewing the harness offer some treat. If he does start chewing usuallya No and lift his chin. This takes some time, some patience and lots ofpractice. 

They walk you as opposed to you walking them. You pretty muchhold the leash look outfor bad doggies and follow them around. Thatsaid I must admit I am having great sucess in getting Apollo to walkwhere I'd like to walk. I started by simply saying This Way and givethe slightest tug on the leash. He balked at first. But when he justsat there or actually turned his body in the direction I wanted, Ibroke open the treat bag and loved on him. 

I Would also suggest not getting the little coat harness thing.You don't want Birthday to get used to it and then he outgrows it andyour stuck trying to get him used to the cat harness. It's more workand headache than it's worth. You can use a 'H style' or 'Roman style'cat harness. I use a retractable leash too. That way if heaven for bidhe does bolt I can give him a bit of slack and not have to worry abouthim choking.











Tina


----------

